# smoking the devil's weed !



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

So after work, and a long day at working thinking about getting home to smoke this devil's weed and drink a nice cold ipa, the time finally came. I will say it was well worth the wait. This smoke took me at least an hour to smoke and probably ran a few minutes over, i didnt really pay attention to the time when i went out and started.
Let me first say this is a very great cigar in the mild-medium profile.
This is going to be my go to cigar for this catagory for sure.
It may be mild-medium but dont let that trick you that its not full of flavor, because you would be incorrect to assume this :helloooo:
The flavors start out right from the initial puff all the way down to the finger burning nub.
It has a very nice taste , and the flavors seem to change constantly through out the smoke. To me this is good. It continued to keep me guessing what i would be expecting next. 
Not a spicy cigar, but it had some bitterness to it, and not a bad kind , actually a very enjoyable taste. I like bitter tho, look at the IPA. its a smooth flavorful bitterness , very earthy , woodsy and peanuty. Cant quite place my finger on it just yet.
This was a great smoke tho and a perfect way to enjoy myself after a long days work. I wont ramble on any more for now. I will say, if you havent , go get yah one or 2 !! you will like them !!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

oh and to add on, the ash would have lasted to the end if i wasnt so clumsy at taking the wrappers off these things haha. it was very strong. very nice construction and ZERO burn issues.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

great. i have some coming


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

i really enjoy the DW. they do have really nice flavors for being a mild/medium cigar.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

oh did i mention...im ready for another one, RIGHT NOW!!! and i just put one out.


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow thanks for the review Chad! This sounds like a great cigar, living up to the hype, I must try one now! I dont think my local has them though... Maybe online.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Sounds like a winner


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Looks good and seems to be well constructed.


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice review haven't seen any up here in seattle going to have to go online I guess. Thanks again, and great pics


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Who makes those?


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

sounds interesting... I may have to see about picking up a few of these


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Been reading a lot of good things about this stick - definitely need to give it a try. Great review & pics!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice info, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Akaike (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow, nice ash huh?? And nice and big ashtray too...hehehe. Great beer too.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice. cant wait to try one myself


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the review and pics! Think I am going to grab some of these!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

big04deuce said:


> Thanks for the review and pics! Think I am going to grab some of these!


for sure, was a great gar IMO ..get em!


----------



## MaduroLvr (Sep 19, 2008)

Perhaps you should have taken the label off before you lit up? However, that would have certainly taken away from the photogenic aspect of the stick.  Nice pics and sweet review- I may have to try one!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

MaduroLvr said:


> Perhaps you should have taken the label off before you lit up? However, that would have certainly taken away from the photogenic aspect of the stick.  Nice pics and sweet review- I may have to try one!


yes! i should have, im an idiot. i like to smoke with the damn bands on tho :biggrin: gets me everytime on the ash tho :helloooo: someday i will learn tho...someday heheh. :baffled:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks tasty. Can't wait to get my hands on some.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice review!! I have to give it a try... if I can get my hands on one!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Akaike said:


> Wow, nice ash huh?? And nice and big ashtray too...hehehe. Great beer too.


yes, chuck aka happy1 hooked me up with that rad tray !! a very nice botl right there. his day will come :sorry:


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

looks great, I'll have to find a 5 pack on those!!


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

Vic81 said:


> looks great, I'll have to find a 5 pack on those!!


I know a couple of places in town that carry them


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

aracos said:


> I know a couple of places in town that carry them


aight Lonnie - don't hold out on me.....hook me up, where do I go???:redface:


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

Vic81 said:


> aight Lonnie - don't hold out on me.....hook me up, where do I go???:redface:


IIRC, I do beleive Puff N Stuff on Lawrencevile Hwy right off 285 has them. As does Cigar Outlet on Indian Trail and 85... Selective (on P'tree Ind) may have them... Not sure about stores on your side of town...

Online I would try Robbie @ Cordova Cigars http://www.cordovacigars.com/
He is a great BOTL, just tell him I sent ya  He still may sell to you after that... 
Or try Silo http://silocigars.com/


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Great review! Thanks!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

aracos said:


> IIRC, I do beleive Puff N Stuff on Lawrencevile Hwy right off 285 has them. As does Cigar Outlet on Indian Trail and 85... Selective (on P'tree Ind) may have them... Not sure about stores on your side of town...
> 
> Online I would try Robbie @ Cordova Cigars http://www.cordovacigars.com/
> He is a great BOTL, just tell him I sent ya  He still may sell to you after that...
> Or try Silo http://silocigars.com/


aight, this means I am going to see my mom this weekend, she lives across the street from Puff N Stuff.........usually she comes out to Marietta, but this is a special case :eeek:


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

Anybody know where I can get this in Illinois?


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

wish i had one to smoke tonight!! man


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice review Chad,looks good in that tray


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

happy1 said:


> Nice review Chad,looks good in that tray


heck yah it does !!! have you gotten to try one yet?


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for the review, Chad. If I can find them, I'll pick up a few.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

wish i was smoking one of these right now , but im kid sitting lol so i cant


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

wow nice gar bro......gonna have to find me one of those!


----------

